# Speakers under 3k (preferably 5.1)



## sygeek (May 28, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying these - Creative SBS A520


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 29, 2013)

what are going to use the speakers for........... Music, movies, gaming ........


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2013)

Casual use. I'll either use headphones or speakers for the tasks mentioned above.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 29, 2013)

At your budget i suggest you to go for  a stereo setup instead of 5.1. A 5.1 speaker set would not be as good as should be for a surround sound experience with your budget plus you would require an audio solution for that also either on board 5.1 like realtek onboard HD or a 5.1 sound card.


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> At your budget i suggest you to go for  a stereo setup instead of 5.1. A 5.1 speaker set would not be as good as should be for a surround sound experience with your budget plus you would require an audio solution for that also either on board 5.1 like realtek onboard HD or a 5.1 sound card.


So which one should I buy?


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 30, 2013)

*Best 2.0 Setup *
*Genius SP-HF1800A*
*Buy Genius SP-HF1800A Three Way HiFi Wood Speakers with 50 Watt - Speakers - Infibeam.com
*

*Best 2.1 Setup for overall performance*
*Edifier X600 2.1 Channel Speaker*
*Buy Online Edifier X600 2.1 Channel Speaker. Shop from tradus.com MMSMAAHCZIEFFYZU*

*Also Can do Sound Card + Speakers for gaming*

*Asus Xonar DG 5.1 Surround PCI Sound Card*
**www.theitdepot.com/details-Asus+Xonar+DG+5.1+Surround+PCI+Sound+Card_C18P11441.html
*
*Edifire X220 2.1 Multimedia Audio Speaker System*
*Buy Online Edifire X220 2.1 Multimedia Audio Speaker System in india*


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2013)

Hakimtai said:


> *Best 2.0 Setup *
> *Genius SP-HF1800A*
> *Buy Genius SP-HF1800A Three Way HiFi Wood Speakers with 50 Watt - Speakers - Infibeam.com
> *
> ...


What's the difference between 2.1 and 2.0?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

^ 2.1 got Subwoofer (for bass)


----------



## kARTechnology (May 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ 2.1 got Subwoofer (for bass)



And much nice than 2.0
My suggestion is intex 2.1 
I have it and happy with it see my review On Flipkart
It is made of wood subwoofer case


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

get Sony 2.1 for tight punching bass and consider nothing else


----------



## sandynator (May 30, 2013)

Edifier P3080m is best possible for MUSIC
Buy Edifier P3080M 2.1 Speakers with USB/Mic Input Karaoke - Speakers - Infibeam.com

best possible solution for movies as well.


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> get Sony 2.1 for tight punching bass and consider nothing else


which model?


----------



## shreymittal (May 30, 2013)

sygeek said:


> which model?



Sony SRS - D5 2.1

Sony SRS - D5 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Edifier P3080m is best possible for MUSIC
> Buy Edifier P3080M 2.1 Speakers with USB/Mic Input Karaoke - Speakers - Infibeam.com
> 
> best possible solution for movies as well.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm thinking of buying either of the two models from edifier in a few weeks.


----------

